# For Those With Old Dogs



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I saw this quote today and thought I'd share it:

"Blessed is the person who has earned the love of an old dog."


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I feel blessed for every day I get to love my old dog.


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

*Walk*

I told my wife today after a walk with my 13 year old that she thinks she is taking me for a walk.


----------

